# The Very First Precison Power Art Amplifier Prototype Surfaces



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I guess I put this off long enough.
Here's a real old school piece of history.
This is the very first Art amplifier prototype conceived and made by Carolyn Hall Young when the PPI team was trying to come up with their next generation of amplifiers.
I hope you find it as visionary and beautiful as I do. 
Phenomenal work Carolyn!
You truly changed the paradigm on what amplifiers "should" look like.
Thank you for pushing so very hard back then to make the Art amp a reality.













Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Just a belated note to say thanks for your posts about the PPI Art series and the artist. Since tripping on the first and then searching for more it has been an interesting story to learn, certainly an unexpected and unique aspect of the forum and the industry.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

FordEscape said:


> Just a belated note to say thanks for your posts about the PPI Art series and the artist. Since tripping on the first and then searching for more it has been an interesting story to learn, certainly an unexpected and unique aspect of the forum and the industry.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

is this yours now?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> is this yours now?


It's still Carolyn's.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

ive never seen a ppi amp that predates the art series.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cool!!! Thank you for sharing. ....


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Didn't the Art designer go to JL and do the Slash amps?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DDfusion said:


> Didn't the Art designer go to JL and do the Slash amps?


Carolyn Hall Young, Bruce MacMillan, and Jeff Scoon left PPI and started Xtant.
Then Jeff and Bruce went onto JL and Carolyn got out of the business altoghether.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## emsi_hama (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Thanks too for sharing. Must have been very cool as well with the art print on the wedge part of the amp.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I wonder what it's guts look like?
I wonder if it's ever been powered up?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> I wonder what it's guts look like?
> I wonder if it's ever been powered up?


It's an A600 board and if you look at the power cables, you can see it's been used at one time however, it won't be attempted now due to it's prominence in PPI history. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

